# So many lives were lost. please rescue adopt form this tiny shelter



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

The animals have such little time here. New Begininng is a rescue in the area that is trying to help. If you can foster adopt rescue, transport please contact New Beginnings and if you are local go to the shelter and save a life. Hinesville Georgia

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/08/august-24-2009-so-many-dogs-and-cats.html

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA525.html


----------

